# Questions about fry and tell tail signs of breeding



## dorianc204 (Mar 12, 2007)

Well i have 4 RBPs in my tank and one has chose this corner and wont let ne other Ps near it and whewn i put my had up 2 tha glass he/she will try and bit me...? they have nver done this usually very scared and go hide but this one seems to get pissed off lol i can see several egg like balls in tha area that she/he is gurading but im not sure there eggs i would need sumone to discribe them to me. i how many would they lay if they turned out to be eggs?? like i could only count about 7-8 isnt that a small?


----------



## dorianc204 (Mar 12, 2007)

guess no one is intersted in giving me some facts or info.........







thats nice


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

tiny orange eggs...if the male goes after you it probably means they did breed for you. its very deceiving in the sense there are usually A LOT more eggs than there appears to be.


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

> guess no one is intersted in giving me some facts or info......... thats nice


Guess you didn't read up in the breeding section.

For instance, if you click Here and scroll down, you will see a picture of some eggs. There is ALOT of good info in there, if you take the time to read it.


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

what are you feeding them?


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

they've laid eggs already and the eggs would have more than likely hatched without you noticing and have dug into the gravel, the fresh fry would be real tiny so you really wouldnt be able to see them in the gravel.


----------

